# Where to buy a large storage box? (UK)



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there, I put this in off-topic as I am looking to buy one to make a bin cage for my hamster, not my hedgehog. I'm having trouble trying to find a good-sized, cheap storage box in the UK. The requirements are that it must be a minimum of 80x40x40cm, clear, and have a lid. This is surprisingly hard to find without having to spend loads of money. My maximum really is £15, otherwise I would be just as well buying a regular cage. 
Thank you for any advice


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not in the UK but have you checked Amazon or eBay? Amazon usually has some good items and as long as you check for shipping times they can have some great deals!


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes, those are usually the first two places I check for anything. I guess if I'm totally stuck I can just keep checking Ebay and hope something will eventually show up


----------

